# Thank you LTT! Plus New touch up pen leather dye REVIEW>



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

Id like to start with a big thanks to LTT leather for the advice and supply of there leather care kit and satin black touch up pen

here's the story...

My Jaguar S type R seats upon purchasing the car were quite shiny especialy on the drivers boulsters in the usual places. i was concerned that this was actual wear of the leather as the car came from stratstone and i thought that being a jaguar main dealer they would have the skills to prep leather properly and that it could not be rectifyed. however, upon speaking to ltt leather in Harrogate, they said it is likely to be ingrained dirt that was causing the shine. they recomended my their foam, protect and maintain system to bring it back to life. so that was ordered.

the other problem that i had, was that a seam on the drivers seat had worn through leaving the natural tan leather on show which i wanted to re colour, but was worried because there is red stitching around the damaged area. 
I mentioned this to ltt and they said they wouldnt recomend the usual dye system as if it gets on the red stitch it wont be red for long however...... they are about to launch a product, so they said, which is a leather dye in a marker pen style applicator. they had a sample in matt/satin black with i thought would be worth a shot so bought that as well. i think it was 15 quid.....

sorry i didnt take any before pics but i was very very pleased with the results.

JDS and i were cleaning the seats and when the satin look was returned to the seat JDS was convinced that the seats didnt need any protection, the reason being that most conditioner protectors etc are a cream and can cause leather to become sticky etc, i said we would have to use it because its here in our hands and we have to give it a go!! the big supprise was that it lightly mist's onto the leather like water, a quick wipe with the cloths provided and it dries instantly adding to the clean satin look and making the leather feel super soft and supple needless to say we were both absolutly over the moon and now have an interior on a 6 year old 40000 mile car that looks just like new!!

we also got some of the leather essence which does smell like a face full of chammois. id score it a good 7 out of ten as a car fragrance. i wouldnt however put it in a car with no leather in it.

sorry no before pics but i have some pics of the leather dye on a pair of bike leathers that have been down the road!!

here is the kit in its bag










and here laid out



















and the touch up pen


















Note the worn section of black on the seam as it was on our drivers seat.










a quick touchup










the repaired seam










this boulster had ten tons of dirt in it and was very shiny indeed. here it is clean and protected.









drivers inner boulster









full drivers seat










rear seats










and finaly a driver door card.









Thanks for looking hope this helps anyone with leather issues like mine


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome, i could do with one of those pens as my bolsters are starting to wear.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for the review, the pens are actaully £9.95 (trade price also available) and come in 36 standard colours. Will be on the website shortly.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## KEVLO (Oct 7, 2009)

the leather still looks really shiny, or is it just the pics?


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Cant even see the repair, which is obviously the point:thumb:

Maybe get some pics with you pointing at them so we can nit pick :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking forward to the pens being available as i need one for my BMW leather.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just give us a ring and we can supply them


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks superb, shame no before pics - don't forget next time!!


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

the leather is not shiny at all i promise!!!!


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather Touch Up Repair Pens now available on our website http://www.lttsolutions.net/ available in 36 standard colours. Auto interior colours will all be added shortly.
Tried and tested by detailers and repair technicians for use on car interiors, furniture, handbags, jackets, luggage etc.

Don't forget 10% discount for DW if you order via the office.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

how easy is it to get a close colour match.

and how long is a repair likely to last? I touched up one of my bolsters which looked great, but it has worn back in 6months


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

What product did you use for the repairs on the bolster?

Colour matches can be done if you have a sample or let us know the make of the car and we will see if we have the colour reference.

Touch up repairs are only done on small areas and for these the touch up pens are ideal but this would not be suitable for a larger area or whole bolster so it very much depends on the size of the problem. The adhesion properties of these is really good but as bolsters take a great deal of wear a top finish can always be added to give a harder wearing surface if you want. 
Colour matches are always done on relatively new leather (usually taken from an unused area of the leather) and as you are always putting new colour on worn/older areas the colour match is often a problem. Repairs should be done with the least amount of product possible as the more you add the worse it can get but with these pens the idea is that the colour is very intense and the amount of product applied is very small so the best results should be possible.

Let me know if we can help.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

judyb said:


> Leather Touch Up Repair Pens now available on our website http://www.lttsolutions.net/ available in 36 standard colours. Auto interior colours will all be added shortly.
> Tried and tested by detailers and repair technicians for use on car interiors, furniture, handbags, jackets, luggage etc.
> 
> Don't forget 10% discount for DW if you order via the office.
> ...


Well impressed with this product, as far as the automotive pens go, will you be producing Range Rover Lightstone?
I can see a couple that are close to it already, Cream and Porcelain but not sure:thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Will be looking into the RR colours but not immediately. If there is a close enough colour it may be worth a try as the amount applied will be so minimal.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Judy,

The drivers seat bolster on my MK5 VW Golf is wearing and discolouring (see photos below). As it's in a pretty rare beigh leather colour, would you do a pen that a pretty good match and would this help ?


----------



## icenutter (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks ace - I'll be getting one of these I think for the seats on my mk5 Golf GTI (grey coloured).


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

Norbreck21a said:


> Judy,
> 
> The drivers seat bolster on my MK5 VW Golf is wearing and discolouring (see photos below). As it's in a pretty rare beigh leather colour, would you do a pen that a pretty good match and would this help ?


The repair on my jaguar looked similar to this before i touched it up. It was a little larger but in the same area on the seam


----------

